# Found Garmin remote



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I found a garmin remote today at a Northeast Ohio pheasant release area. Let me know what area and parking lot if it’s yours. Please ask your friends. I’m sure someone is missing this a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

